# Sputnik trap needed



## csmith (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi,
I think I've posted in the wrong area but I'm newly registered this morning and struggling to find the correct area.
Wondering if any body can help, I have made a small loft and been given 4 tumblers, I have a bob trap in the side with a landing pad but really want a Sputnik trap as I like the idea of the birds been able to have that extra space and look outside,
Is there anybody nearby who is selling one
Many thanks, craig


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello and welcome,

I see that you are in United Kingdom, I would really help you out if you could add a more specific area. For example also how far are you willing to travel "up to fifty miles from where you reside".


----------



## csmith (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi.
Thanks for the reply, i live in Bradford, I'm willing to travel 30 miles or so.
Thanks again


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

How handy are you? they are very easy to build.
Dave


----------



## csmith (Nov 17, 2013)

Ye I think I'm going to build one, been looking around this site and found some drawings of one with all the measurements, it's a great site, had a good read and found out lots of interesting stuff today, just hoping the birds stick around when I let them out for the first time


----------

